# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте

## Vagner39

Добрый день. Обнаружил вирусы на сайте с помощью Ai-Bolit, сервис проверки на хостинге. Что нашл, поудалял, но осталось ещё много. Пишут, что за лечение - от 3-5 тыс. рублей, так вот не знаю, что делать. Сайт молодой, нераскрученный на Wordpress, хоть бери да удаляй его, хотя жалко.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Vagner39

Подскажите, что означает строка в отчёте - адрес..../thumb.php - RCE : TIMTHUMB : CVE-2011-4106,CVE-2014-4663
Эти файлы могут быть вредоносными или хакерскими скриптами. Искать в thumb.php и что искать?

----------


## Virtual

а сам файл на сайте есть thumb.php ?
чего ему там делать?
его содержимое?

----------


## frantzev

ищите поздозрительное содержимое.

----------

